# Biggest Pet Peeve



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Apr 18, 2005)

One of my biggest pet peeves 

"You guys are obsessed with calvinism, sometimes I think you talk more about calvin than you do Jesus!"

[Edited on 4-18-2005 by ABondSlaveofChristJesus]


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 18, 2005)

No, I speak about JC a lot more.


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> One of my biggest pet peeves
> 
> "You guys are obsessed with calvinism, sometimes I think you talk more about calvin than you do Jesus!"
> ...



Some have elevated MR. Calvin beyond what he would have even enjoyed. This happens because of labels.

Remember this.

ELECTION OR NO ELECTION, CALVINISM OR NO CALVINISM, WCF OR NO WCF, Christ ALONE SAVES... PERIOD...

Our only question in life is how do we glorify God. 



Joseph


----------



## govols (Apr 18, 2005)

Calvin talked a lot about Christ.


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Calvin talked a lot about Christ.



Very few if any are more God centered than he.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> One of my biggest pet peeves
> 
> "You guys are obsessed with calvinism, sometimes I think you talk more about calvin than you do Jesus!"



In that case, they must be saying that we preach the gospel too much!

"I have my own private opinion that there is no such thing as preaching Christ and Him crucified, unless we preach what nowadays is called Calvinism. It is a nickname to call it Calvinism; Calvinism is the gospel, and nothing else." - Charles Spurgeon


----------



## Jordycbc23 (May 22, 2005)

"The first thing I ask is that people should not make use of my name, and should not call themselves Lutherans but Christians. What is Luther? The teaching is not mine. Nor was I crucified for anyone...How did I, poor stinking bag of maggots that I am, come to the point where people call the children of Christ by my evil name?"
Author: Luther, Martin 

i think this should be observed by calvinist also


----------



## Solo Christo (May 22, 2005)

I'm not sure I would call them "pet peeves", but there are a few things I sometimes find to be a little frustrating when dealing with those outside of the reformed faith.

For example, one is when people confuse predestination with fatalism. Sometimes this goes as far as comparisons to Mohammed's teachings. Another is the sinful "false humility" that many evangelicals dress themselves with as they bury their heads in the sand. Abusing scriptures such as Mat 7:1 comes immediately to mind.

Ok. Maybe they are little "pet peeves". Anyhow, I've never used this smilie before: 

Hey, that felt pretty good.


----------



## Poimen (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> One of my biggest pet peeves
> 
> "You guys are obsessed with calvinism, sometimes I think you talk more about calvin than you do Jesus!"
> ...



Sometimes I think they talk more about Jesus than Jesus Christ.


----------



## nonconformist (May 22, 2005)

> Another is the sinful "false humility" that many evangelicals dress themselves with as they bury their heads in the sand. Abusing scriptures such as Mat 7:1 comes immediately to mind.


:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:good answer christo


----------



## nonconformist (May 22, 2005)

I am a newly converted calvinist,and i cannot quit talking about it.It is to me what I have heard described "THE SECOND BLESSING''.I am sorry you havent experienced it.:bigsmile:


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 22, 2005)

Most new calvinists become what I call "reformed warriors" and go on a crusade to convice everyone. That can be wrong to an extent, if not handled carefully and with humility ...

Calvin is awesome, but I'm more comfortable saying I'm "Reformed," rather than "Calvinist" or "Christian."

Being "Christian" today means little more than being a baptized naturalist or deist.


----------



## nonconformist (May 23, 2005)

> Most new calvinists become what I call "reformed warriors" and go on a crusade to convice everyone. That can be wrong to an extent, if not handled carefully and with humility ...


That describes me perfectly.I have hacked down a few peaple with my sword,but i am starting to mellow out now.


----------



## Larry Hughes (May 23, 2005)

Honestly, some professed calvinist (lutherans, baptists, reformed and other name monikers, etc...) can be that way. It is not just a calvin phenomena. John Calvin who marked his grave with a mere "jc" to diminision the man would likely be appalled by the level his name receives fame in some circles. But that's the fault of "Calvin Sycophants" not John Calvin himself nor what he taught from the pages of Holy Scripture. There is always a dangerous tendancy to say, "...I am of Apollos, I am of Paul..."

I agree with Gabe concerning the name Christian - to many by in large today in America it "means little more than being a baptized naturalist or deist". To which I would add universalist, relativist, fidest, Jesus is a moral teacherest, etc...

Even "reformed" has dispersed outward to mean many different categories and has become generic in a broad since.

But one can become too caught up on a name for one's self. The doctrine which the Christian church stands or falls upon, the imputed righteousness of Christ alone, however one captures it is the most important part. This ferrets out ALL false and erroneous doctrine eventually.

ldh


----------



## govols (May 24, 2005)

*Pet Peeve*

I have a few but what gets me are those who think the left lane of the Interstate is the fast lane. It is the passing lane, pass and get over b/c I want to pass you b/c you think that it is the fast lane and you are going 2 miles faster than the posted speed limit.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (May 26, 2005)

Biggest Pet Peeve #2

"Arminianism and Calvinism both have something good to contribute. We should try to go to the middle rather than to the extremes."


----------



## Poimen (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> Biggest Pet Peeve #2
> 
> "Arminianism and Calvinism both have something good to contribute. We should try to go to the middle rather than to the extremes."



The middle is Arminianism. Always is, always will be.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 26, 2005)

God's Word is never sitting on the fence between two truths.


----------



## nonconformist (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> Biggest Pet Peeve #2
> 
> "Arminianism and Calvinism both have something good to contribute. We should try to go to the middle rather than to the extremes."


Exactly how could arminianism strengthen my faith?


----------



## crhoades (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> Biggest Pet Peeve #2
> 
> "Arminianism and Calvinism both have something good to contribute. We should try to go to the middle rather than to the extremes."



How very Aristotle Golden Mean of them...


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Jul 4, 2005)

Calvinism is the middle ground ...between Arminianism and Hyper-Calvinism.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Calvin talked a lot about Christ.



A mega 

There you go talking about Calvin again


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 4, 2005)

Being called a Replacement Theologian


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 4, 2005)

"You value your confessions more so than you do the Bible!"

Kind of interesting how the WCF _begins_ by establishing the supreme and ultimate sole authority of the Bible...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 4, 2005)

"Those writings are out-dated...keep up with the most up-to-date biblical scholarship."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> "You value your confessions more so than you do the Bible!"
> 
> Kind of interesting how the WCF _begins_ by establishing the supreme and ultimate sole authority of the Bible...


----------



## Peccant (Jul 11, 2005)

Calvin himself would be the first to cry, "Stop using my name like this." to the Reformed Church. (And if he was posting here today, of course.)

But we are eternally grateful to the Lord, for his writings and teachings which He provided through this His instrument. 

Hey this is my first response post on Puritan Board.
Wish me happy first response.


----------



## default (Jul 11, 2005)

I hate to say it, but I do think some people are more into Calvin than Christ!


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peccant_
> Calvin himself would be the first to cry, "Stop using my name like this." to the Reformed Church. (And if he was posting here today, of course.)
> 
> But we are eternally grateful to the Lord, for his writings and teachings which He provided through this His instrument.
> ...



 and happy posting!


----------

